# Trophy Bucks (and the little ones too!!)



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not mine (didn't get one this year), but had to start the thread with something.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i have caught some fish too but i will post some hunting since yall already beat me to fishing and i dont ahve any uploaded right now so here is my last deer i got and my soon to be jackalope


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the best trophy i ever got was this one and no im not talking about the turkey but i did teach her well and the best hollister camo you can buy hahaha


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

now thats sexxy, opps did i say that out loud?


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

How did that armidalla taste?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

to be honest we shot the dillo just to get rid of it. he had to many on the property and needed some down and the rabbit it a jack rabbit and my mom wants a jackalope and i said i wanted to shoot a real one hahaha so there it is already have a set of antlers for the beast too o and the deer thats some tasty meat but everyone hear knows what i mean there im sure


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that an armadillo (sp?) and that is a huge rabbit!!


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

*my trophies*

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=73763488&albumID=1935844&imageID=26573410


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a beautiful deer there ryan love the coat rare and nice rack at that


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

9 point piebald half albino half whitetail shot it when i was 10 off of a ladder of a stand


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome piebald! I saw one years ago in my headlights and seen a few in magazines, cool to see a real person actually got one.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Dang nice buck 650.

One day I'll post mine.




I'm building me a "big trophy rack" a little at a time.

Sorta like that old johnny cash song.
lol.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well its no stud but it's a pretty nice buck. This is an 8 pt I killed yesterday morning at Fort Polk (wildlife management area near the house). It weighed 157 lbs live weight. I killed it with a HR 444 (new primitive arms that are legal during muzzleloader here). It only had a 11 inch inside spread but good mass and height.

Sorry the pics are poor, all we had were cell phones for the pics.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Deer,... It's whats for dinner


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

back strap down...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mmmmm, Backstrap n' Pan gravy.....


----------



## scbrute (Oct 23, 2009)

Here are a couple I killed this weekend. Well never mind...I have no idea of how to post them....lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The easiest way is to create a photobucket account (free) if you don't have one already then copy and paste the img. link into your post and pic will show up.

Lets see them deer!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

*a few from miss*

not the best pic but its all i have. 2 still at taxi from last year to add


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ NICE!

I still gotta get my first wall-hanger.... Not alot of that going on around my house these days...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Im not much for hunting cause of the cold weather but if any of you guys have any extra deer meat I will gladly take it off your hands. Just sayin.


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is mine from this year.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

This was shot two weeks ago about 150 yards from the stand I was in. Right place at right time I guess.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

my buck


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

*2009*

This is my buck from this year.. It weighed 205lbs...And its on the brute lol


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

2008 Deer


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice deer fellas!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

i shot a decent 8ptr for NC this year im at work r.now or i would post the pics...will do tomorrow!.....Alot of nice deer thou fellas


----------



## 09redbrute (Feb 24, 2010)

*my passion*

killed the buck last year... caught the bass a few years ago
dont get to fish or hunt as much as i'd like


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Just 2 doe this year. One with bow and one with rifle. Here is the rifle kill









Only one buck came by me this year and it was a young buck with 3 on one side and the other was broke off. I let him walk thinking he needed another year and another guy on the lease shot him the next weekend. Go figure!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Tasty treats.....


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

thats a nice bass


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

They aren't all booner's or heart stoppers but I had a dang good time trying to get on all of them and watching them giving me the slip time after time... So here are a few from the past couple of years...


----------



## huntin brute (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's mine from this year...


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

*here's mine*

Had to miss the season this year due to my move but looking at all these hunting pics makes me feel a little better. these were me and my dad's from last year.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pics, here's a few from this year. I haven't killed anything of size but I've got 6 deer and 3 hogs so far. Here's a couple of big ones killed in our group this year, 12 point is my dad's and the 10 pt is a friend of mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HeadC1 said:


> Nice pics, here's a few from this year. I haven't killed anything of size but I've got 6 deer and 3 hogs so far. Here's a couple of big ones killed in our group this year, 12 point is my dad's and the 10 pt is a friend of mine.


NICE!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice bucks guys.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Shot this yesterday morning at 6:40....just bright enough tell it was the one I was looking for. Best deer I've shot yet.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me be the first to congratulate you. Nice buck Beachcruiser!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks fellas. This will be my first shoulder mount.....the other three 8s are european.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You gonna try to mount it your self or have it done? I've done two of my own shoulder mounts. Defiantly a challenge for the unexperienced (me) but i'm glad i took the time to do them myself.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Ill try to get a pic up of mine I killed a few yrs back. Hopefully add another since the rut is starting pretty heavy down here.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

No sir I have a family friend that is a veteran taxidermist. Most likely I'll take it over there bc I def don't want to screw it up. I've done two out of my three european mounts but I don't have the time or knowledge to complete a shoulder mount.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If he is a friend you should ask him to let up help with the mount. It would give you a idea about how much work really goes into doing one. I can tell you this, there way more to it then i would have thought lol. Taxidermy would be a tough business to be in IMO. You would really have to love it.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Not the best one out there, but its my first buck.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. Congratulations on the harvest beach83. To take one with a bow is somthing to be proud of IMO.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Metal Man, Its actually gun season here, but i went out with my bow hoping to get lucky for my first buck. Ive taken many does with my bow and gun, just had more patience this year to wait for a older buck. Passed on some yearlings earlier this year.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

beach83 said:


> Not the best one out there, but its my first buck.


Its crazy bc my father shot a buck that looks identical to yours about two years ago. I'll see if I have any pictures of it at the house. BTW congrats.

Is that a drenlin your shooting? I love my mathews, i'll be sitting with it in less than 48 hours :bigok:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well guys I shot this one last Saturday and I processed it for the first time, it took 3 hours but did it all and am glad because I now know how much meat the processors throw away. Small buck but it's gonna e great eating










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, its actually a S2. It was a redesign of the switchback.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my 2 so far this year


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations brute21. I grew up processing my own deer. Thats the only way IMO. 

Congratulations to you as well bigblackbrute Thats a good start to the season for sure.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks metal man


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

VERY NICE BUCKS!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

metal man I tried the sausage out this weekend and everybody loved it. from now on I will be processing my own meat and I swear you get more meat when you process it yourself.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

brute21 said:


> metal man I tried the sausage out this weekend and everybody loved it.


Insert joke here!


----------

